# ENP (Flamingo) 1st part of June



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

Hey,

I'm going to Flamingo for 5 nights 6 days and camping (which is free) and fishing the bights, East Cape and Whitewater Bay. I have done this lots of times and have no real issue with bugs AS LONG AS YOU ARE IN YOU'RE TENT BEFORE SUNDOWN! LOL! You just have to be prepared for bugs, a few Thermo Cells and the Mosquito's at the ramp are nothing. If you think the bugs are bad at the ramp then try back country camping in July! You have no idea. The Back county vs. Flamingo campground is like comparing a hotel paid by the hour and The Four Seasons on Grand Cayman! 

Water, grills, clean bathrooms with hot showers, a few bugs here and there. The pros of having the place to yourself and the excellent fishing out-weigh any small problems with bugs.

I'm not trying to start a large group, just a few who might be interested. I will also have a Sat. Phone. Send me a PM if you might be interested.

Darin


----------



## Flpt (Nov 11, 2007)

I am interested if I get my skiff back by then.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

You're a brave soul, but I'll probably join ya.
I've been dying to do one of those trips.
And the bugs aren't bad at ALL yet.
The horse flies are a bit pesky, but bug spray has worked fine.
The high winds and excessive amount of dragon flies could be what's keeping the skeeters away.

WWB has been a ghost town at my old spots from last year.
Managed to find a bunch of snook one day at a new spot I just tried at random, but I went back following days and they were no shows.


At the very least, I will swing through with the copperhead for some fishing a couple times throughout if I'm not man (errr crazy) enough to camp.


Where are you camping?
Camp ground?
The cape?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

> You're a brave soul, but I'll probably join ya.
> I've been dying to do one of those trips.
> And the bugs aren't bad at ALL yet.
> The horse flies are a bit pesky, but bug spray has worked fine.
> ...



I see you have never spent a night at East Cape during the summer and I will never spend another! LOL!

I'm staying at the Flamingo Campground. The bug ratio has got to be about 500:1 compared to East Cape.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

yeah, its too bad Carl Ross is off the list, that used to be a pretty good camp site, no real trees to speak of and far enough off the mainland for the breeze(when there is one) to keep the bugs from being much of a problem. We've also anchored out near the stake at First National Bank and slept on the boat to avoid the bugs. For those multi-day adventures we'd shoot back to the marina during the midday heat and then hop in the shower at the campground to freshen up.


----------



## gotts1963 (May 2, 2008)

Sounds like a nice trip. I head down in April and camp on the inside WB's chicee's. Most of the time you have them to yourself. Have a good trip and post up some pics.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

What dates are you planning on going? I'd love to do a camping trip!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

> What dates are you planning on going? I'd love to do a camping trip!



I think June 6th-11th (5 nights). Week days as I only get down every so often and want the Park to myself! ;D


----------

